# ComputerWizKid / WielandMedia / Jennifer Lynn Wieland / Mirabel Wieland / Jonathan Daniel Nichols



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 10:33 AM)

Time to introduce you to Jennifer Lynn Wieland, or should I say Jonathan Daniel Nichols. During his gender change, he originally named himself Mirabel Wieland (named after the protagonist from _Encanto_) before eventually changing to Jenny Wieland.




A known troon who runs a cringe production company called *ComputerWizKid Media Group*, which owns "copyright" to the infamous franchises of _The Jungle Forest Gang _and _The Data Crew_, two infamous known web series run by three individuals who were exposed in 2021 for shoehorning fetishes and grooming minors in 24/7 drama as mentioned in this thread below:


			https://kiwifarms.net/threads/lmnb-lmn-quadworks-danny-the-irrefutable-darren-pipster-comedy-mix.97626
		




I know this individual was mentioned in the said thread before, but after many people overheard about this individual trooning out, it's time he gets a thread of his own.

*Troon Outing*
This whole thing started out where T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 was mentioning Jonathan on the LMNB thread as seen in this screenshot. Go to the top of page 25 of the thread:



After the information came out, he went completely nuts over it.



Several months later after Jason Animates returned and stated that the screenshots against Dan and Darren were all fabricated, Jonathan strongly disagreed and claimed that Darren sent a dick pic to one of his "transgender friends". Funny how Danny supports and clings onto this troon.



Turns out he also supports another troon, Lucas John Roberts as seen down below:








						Keffals / Clara Sorrenti / Lucas John Roberts / Queen Clara the Fart Dominatrix /  SorrentiThott
					

Lucas should never be allowed to live down the fact that he promoted a fucking zoophile.   Lucas Roberts promoted a zoophile. Lucas Roberts promoted a zoophile.  Lucas Roberts promoted a zoophile.  Lucas Roberts promoted a zoophile.  Lucas Roberts promoted a zoophile.  Lucas Roberts promoted a...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Haven't heard from from T_Holygrail_Jesuschrist 2 for a while about this, but this is what he also said about Jonathan. He uploaded the pics himself.




He also went apeshit at ChronicZircon who used to be Chronic's friend before Jonathan's gender transition who got easily offended defending Dan and Alex for the most part and not handling the truth, according to another screenshot:




More frequent instances he did involved copyright striking Darren's channel to the point where he got terminated not once, but twice. Here are some screenshots of Jonathan and Darren fighting like whiny brats:









And here's one of his shitty lawsuits according to another screenshot from Chronic's video.







And technically, he leaked his own information himself. Way to go on doxxing yourself and powerleveling, as anliteralidiot said.



When Chronic released this video, he too also confronted Jonathan:


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdmhSo8uRkk
		




As I do know, it is possible that Jonathan also encouraged Danny Lyons to talk shit and trash-talk Darren Nichols to the extreme. Despite Jonathan sharing the same surname as Darren, the two are not related regardless.

Now for a dishonorable mention, Lamont Meeks / SLN! Media Group, another degenerate, supports this troon as seen in his featured channels list.
Don't forget Lamont also has a thread of his own too:





						Lamont Meeks / SLN / SLN! Media Group / Sagwachinesesiamesecat / Slnmediagroup
					

Info and Backstory Lamont Meeks (born: February 12, 1999 (age 23), better known online as "SLN! Media Group" is an American YouTuber from Chicago who is well known for his logo animations based on both real life and made up companies and networks.   Lamont Meeks, as mentioned above, is known for...




					kiwifarms.net
				







*Background Information*:
Not much is known yet, but Jonathan was born on June 23, 1999 and currently resides in Lansing, Michigan. He first joined YouTube on August 27, 2018 and founded his company on October 24, 2019 as *ComputerWizKid Productions*. According to her about page on YouTube, he does a series called "Show Reviews" and does livestreams.

Here's some more info according to his Facebook:



And now his LinkedIn:




*Social Media Links*:
*YouTube*: https://www.youtube.com/@CWKEnterprises1024/featured
*Her "company" Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/ComputerWizKid21/
*Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/people/Jenny-Lynn-Wieland/100085144849584/
*LinkedIn*: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathan-nichols-702572196
*Twitter*: https://twitter.com/jenny_wieland07
*Odyssee*: https://odysee.com/@NicholsMedia:3
*Pronouns *page: https://en.pronouns.page/@Mirabelwieland6
*IMDB *page: https://www.imdb.com/name/nm14119372/?ref_=tt_cl_t_3
*Alt page (CTN)*: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNnk8kMRdNdXWN4jn4uE-fg
*Discord tag*: Jenny Wieland#0125

And here are the links to some of CMG's "official" websites:
*Miraheze*: https://cwkmediagroup.miraheze.org/wiki/Main_Page
*Gosite*: https://computerwizkid-productions.gosite.com/
*Ueniweb*: https://computerwizkid-productions.ueniweb.com/
*Unnamed tk site*: https://www.wielandmedia.tk/

And of course, he too has a Kiwi Farms account of his own. How pathetic.





						CWKOfficial20
					






					kiwifarms.net
				




Turns out Jonathan also leaked his own address too.


----------



## Shadow Man Dingo (Yesterday at 10:36 AM)

did you even read how to post a thread?


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 10:41 AM)

Shadow Man Dingo said:


> did you even read how to post a thread?


Well it's pretty tough though since I only just joined. Nobody has even made a thread on this troon before, so I thought I'd do the honors. I'll explain more in private message if that's okay. I'm updating the beginning part of the thread as I continue to do more research.


----------



## lolcow yoghurt (Yesterday at 11:02 AM)

Where is the lulz???


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 11:08 AM)

lolcow yoghurt said:


> Where is the lulz???


Oh there's more information I'll be adding ASAP. Look up the names as mentioned.


----------



## Beast From 20000 Faggums (Yesterday at 11:20 AM)

Rentro's Archives said:


> Oh there's more information I'll be adding ASAP. Look up the names as mentioned.



plz hurry, the pills don't keep me hard for longer than 10 minutes


----------



## Meltryllis (Yesterday at 11:34 AM)

If nothing else, I do appreciate the link to the Keffals thread specifically being to a random post on page 1014 that serves as a reminder that he promoted a zoophile.


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 11:36 AM)

Meltryllis said:


> View attachment 4257340
> If nothing else, I do appreciate the link to the Keffals thread specifically being to a random post on page 1014 that serves as a reminder that he promoted a zoophile.


No problem. I provided the screenshot to his Twitter profile along with Keffals post that he retweeted to show he supports Lucas.


----------



## Shadow Man Dingo (Yesterday at 11:58 AM)

Thought this faggot said he was only going to check one thread... You are here forever bud.


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 12:07 PM)

Shadow Man Dingo said:


> Thought this faggot said he was only going to check one thread... You are here forever bud.


I knew he would still be lurking. Good thing there are people in the Keffals thread who are aware of this now.
Oh and that campaign to take this site down, it failed miserably lmao

Forgot to mention Jonathan is also in Lucas's server.


----------



## Xolanite (Yesterday at 12:16 PM)

>23
>Balding
>Trans Female
>Kiwi Farms user with an easy-to-track username

I think I found the funny. 1/5


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 1:36 PM)

Xolanite said:


> >23
> >Balding
> >Trans Female
> >Kiwi Farms user with an easy-to-track username
> ...


Yup. Jonathan Nichols falls under this category. He also spreads malicious slander and files stupid lawsuits against other individuals.


----------



## Procrastinhater (Yesterday at 4:44 PM)

How big of a fucking retard do you have to be to have a fucking Kiwi account, see all the fucked up horror show shit that is the truth about trooning out and what it entails, and still turn yourself into a fucking estrogen eunuch anyway?
What a faggot.


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 5:05 PM)

Procrastinhater said:


> How big of a fucking retard do you have to be to have a fucking Kiwi account, see all the fucked up horror show shit that is the truth about trooning out and what it entails, and still turn yourself into a fucking estrogen eunuch anyway?
> What a faggot.


I agree. Trust me, Jonathan is a full-on retard. He wants to create his army and manipulate people into changing sides. He does livestreams and attacks certain individuals.
He decides to create an account on this site and later decides to troon out? Yup, a total faggot he is.


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 7:54 PM)

People are now becoming aware of this since I told them about him in the Keffals thread.


----------



## InFO Digger (Yesterday at 8:24 PM)

Op seems a little underbaked, but I need a replacement REEEEing troon activist since the last one got himself suspended on Twitter. I look forward to Jonny balding with rage at this thread


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 8:48 PM)

InFO Digger said:


> Op seems a little underbaked, but I need a replacement REEEEing troon activist since the last one got himself suspended on Twitter. I look forward to Jonny balding with rage at this thread


Speaking of, have a look at this.
This is where he went full-on butthurt over a logo that Darren made using Danny's stuff.


----------



## Rentro's Archives (Yesterday at 9:19 PM)

this meme perfectly describes him going apeshit over darren using danny's stuff




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

